# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Bolovi nakon carskog reza

## gagicaaaa

Mame trebam pomoc. Rodila sam prije 4 mjeseca carskim. Bila sam u bolnici 17 dana radi temperature. Svi nalazi okej, jedino su na rani nasli stafilokok. Crp je bio povisen na 230, a leukociti isto poviseni. Dosli doma, i bilo se okej. Jedino sto me boluckao trbuh. I dan danas me jos uvijek boli. Kad se nagnem ili nesto me prereze. nekad me pocne boljet iz cista mira. Nekad me boli kod zeluca, nekad kod jajnika, nekad kod pupka. Doc opce prakse kaze da je sve okej, s ginekoloske strane isto. Vadila sam krv i sve je dobro, jedino jetreni enzimi poviseni. Vec sam luda. Jel ima koja mama da je bilo slicno ?

----------


## Manuela.

a boli poslije carskog, znam kak ti je al proći će, treba vremena

----------


## Diana72

I ja sam nakon carskog zbog infekcije bila u bolnici , ali samo 8 dana. Davali su mi antibiotik intravenozno, a nastavila sam ga uzimati u obliku kapsula i kad sam došla doma, samo kod mene je bila riječ o drugoj vrsti bakterije koju trudnice dosta često znaju pokupiti i prije poroda.
Isto me je dosta boljela rana, pregled pokazao sve u redu, UTZ isto uredan, a mene i danas još boli u donjem dijelu trbuha,pogotovo za vrijeme odnosa. Od poroda je prošlo nešto manje od 22 mjeseca.

----------


## Tanči

To je sve normalno.
Ipak se režu i živci i mišići i dok to dođe na staro treba vremena.
Mene nije boljelo, ali je mjesto reza bilo drveno, utrnuto i to dosta dugo, oko dvije godine.
Sada, 15g nakon poroda kao da ništa nije bilo.
Niti boli, niti svrbi, a nema ni ožiljka. Imam samo tanku crtu, dugačku desetak cm, skroz nisko u stidnim dlačicama koja se uopće ne primjeti.
Moram se dobro zagledati da ju pronađem.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je cudno da te jos uvijek boli. Mene je prestalo boliti nakon max tjedan dana, oba puta. Odavno se vec ne rezu misici, samo razmicu. Ali kazes da je bilo komplikacija s ranom, mozda te muce one priraslice sto se stvore oko reza - meni su na drugom cr rekli da je bilo dosta tih priraslica, no nisu mi stvarale ama bas nikakve probleme.

Ja bi na tvom mjestu pricekala jos mjesec-dva i ako ne prestane odes na neki bolji uzv kod privatnika, da dobijes jos jednu potvrdu da je sve ipak ok. mozda su slucajno bas pogodili neki zivac dok su rezali, to se zna desiti pa bude malo utrnuto oko reza...

----------


## Neli

Normalno je.
I proći će ti uskoro.

----------


## gagicaaaa

idem sutra kod privatnika na uzv abdomena pa cemo vidjeti o cemu se radi. pocinjem razmisljati o najgorem kad me boli 90% dana. Al ne oko rane, nego bas trbuh..a ko zna. Drzite fige da sve bude okej. Hvala mame  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

Bit će ok.
To su najvjerojatnije priraslice.
Treba vremena.
Sve je to još jako friško kod tebe.

----------


## Sadie

CRP ti fakat previsok. Mene je jako boljelo i jako sam se sporo oporavljala. Bio je 84 i dobila sam Klavocin (još u Petrovoj).

----------


## *meri*

meni je jos utrnuto oko reza i jos me zna svrbiti, a proslo je vise od 3 godine od drugog CR.

----------


## Sadie

Meni je koža na nogama i guzi otrnuta. Rekla mi je anesteziologica da je to jer se povrijedio živac, i njoj je bilo slično još 2 g.nakon neke puno manje operacije.
Kad dotaknem trbuh, baš me nekako zaboli. Uglavnom, mijenja mi se osjećaj oko rane. Al ja sam još friška. I bole me leđa od spinalne, al će to proći. 
Frendici je to sve otrnuto 4 g. nakon poroda.

----------


## dodagoda

Meni je ok, evo 7,5 godina prošlo od drugog poroda. Prvi put je bila opća anestezija, drugi put spinalna.
Oko rane je malo tvrdo i zna me svrbiti na promjenu vremena. Taj dio di je rez uvijek mi je nekako "kao da nije moj" ali sam se valjda navikla na to pa mi je ok. Nekih drugih problema stvarno nema i moram reći da sam se poslije drugog carskog baš brzo oporavila.Valjda  sam znala šta me čeka pa mi je sve bilo lakše i već 4. dan sam išla kući-7 dan sam došla na vađenje konaca u bolnicu i to je to.

----------


## autumn

Evo ja ću pitati ovdje, ne znam gdje bih dalje pa molim vas koje ste rodile carskim rezom za odgovor.

Pitanje jedne friške mame meni, ona se prilično boji, a ja ne znam odgovor: Boli li skidanje kopči i taj prvi vaginalni pregled, znači nekih 7 dana nakon carskog?

----------


## *meri*

zasto radi vaginalni pregld 7 dana nakon operacije?
ja sam na prvi pregled isla nakon 6 tjedana.
skidanje savova; nista strasno. mene je malo peklo jer su mi premazali s alkoholom.

----------


## autumn

Ne znam zašto vaginalni, nisam imala carski pa nisam ni znala da to nije inače procedura. Tako mi je rekla: vaginalni i skidanje kopči. 

Jesi imala baš te neke kopče? Koliko sam upućena (a nisam baš puno) to s kopčama je nešto novijeg datuma.  :Unsure:

----------


## *meri*

a ne. ja sam imala savove.
ali nikakav vaginalni pregled nisam imala nakon operacije dok nisam otisla kod svoje dr na kontrolu nakon 6 tjedana.

----------


## laumi

Ja sam imala vaginalni pregled prilikom skidanja konaca nakon sva tri carska. Malo me boljelo iako se dr. trudio biti njezan. Ne kuzim zasto me boljelo buduci da nisam vaginalno rodila.

----------


## *meri*

ja nisam ni poslje prvog, ni poslje drugog carskog  :neznam: , ocito je razlika od bolnice do bolnice.

----------


## Boxica

> Ne znam zašto vaginalni, nisam imala carski pa nisam ni znala da to nije inače procedura. Tako mi je rekla: vaginalni i skidanje kopči. 
> 
> Jesi imala baš te neke kopče? Koliko sam upućena (a nisam baš puno) to s kopčama je nešto novijeg datuma.


ja sam imala kopče (Petrova 2010), ništa nije boljelo  kod skidanja
vaginalni sam imala jer mi je virio konac kroz rodnicu (ne znam kako ni zašto), nije me boljelo, ali nije bilo ugodno

----------


## jelena.O

nekad se šavovi skidaju nekad ne , ja sam 1. i 3. put skidala šavave, 2. put nisam jer su bili samotopivi, vaginalni tek nakon 6 tjedana sam radila, inače može boleti od sklupčavanja todga svega unutra,

----------


## Mirza

Pomoc mame poslije carskoga bolila je rana malo ali ok morala je boljet dalo se je trpit,ali zasto i dalje me stomak boli sa strana i u sredini ziga jeli to ikog od vas boljelo tako...

----------


## željkica

Kad ste pocele izlazit nakon carskog?

----------


## Sadie

Po novome puštaju 4. dan (cr se računa kao 0.). Prije se je ostajalo 2 dana duže.

----------


## željkica

Ne iz rodilišta nego iz kuce,

----------


## Ginger

kad se ti osjecas spremno
iskreno, ne sjecam se setnje
al prijavu smo obavili koja dva tjedna nakon poroda, tako nekako

----------


## Ginger

inace, ja sam u bolnici bila 5 dana (porod je nulti dan) i prije devet godina i prije 9 mjeseci
razlicita rodilista

----------


## jelena.O

Sa zadnjim sam počela redovito ići van čim smo došli doma, ok imala sam i dvoje velikih, i bilo je ljeto

----------


## željkica

Kod nas se i dalje izlazi 6 dan.
Vec sam previše zatvorena kuci nemogu vise plus me hormoni pucaju,morat cu u neku manju setnju sa starijim.

----------


## Ginger

pa idi van i setaj

----------


## sillyme

Prvi put sam počela izlaziti dva tjedna nakon cr odnosno tjedan dana nakon sto sam dosla doma. Drugi put sam 4-i dan nakon cr dosla doma i odmah idući dan išla najnormalnije van... Naravno nisam odmah odšetala dva km od kuće nego svaki dan po malo dalje dok nisam bila sigurna u sebe.

----------


## željkica

Ma jos me boli rez cak ovaj put vise nego prvi,na dane lagano krvarim,a i evo 2 dana nemam temp tako da se nadam da za koji dan izlazim.

----------


## annie84

Ja sam u bolnici oba puta ostala dvije noći, isto sam s oboje imala temp, ali čim je tu drugu noć nisam imala, išla sam doma. Oboje sam rodila kasno navečer, iza ponoći, tako da ako tu noć računam, onda tri u biti. S prvim sam par dana bila doma, s drugim ni toliko.
Ako se dobro osjećaš, nema razloga da sjediš doma i izluđuješ se.

----------


## jelena.O

A jel temperatura ina veze s carskim ili s prehladama....

----------


## željkica

Urino infekcija plus viroza

----------


## jelena.O

A jel malom smeta urinoinfekcija, moji recimo nisu htjeli cica ti kad sam to imala, nije priša ali sredi to, pa onda u šetnju

----------


## željkica

Pijem antibiotik od prosle nedjelje pa cu za koji dan ic kontrolirat urin.Nego sad sam se otisla istusirat i malo mi se na jednom dijelu ispod reza zacrvenilo?

----------


## jelena.O

Ti si tri tjedna? Meni je za treći dosta dugo to crvenilo, pa smo išli u bolnicu na pregled, oni su malo to isprali, premotali i posle je bilo ok.

----------


## željkica

Tek mi se danas zacrvenilo ne curi nista

----------


## jelena.O

Probajte otići na kontrolu, mada si pod antibiotiku trebala bi biti zaštićena

----------


## željkica

Bila sam do dr ,ovaj dio sta mi se zacrvenija je od hematoma

----------


## željkica

Pobiga post,,gleda me na uzv nema posteljice sve je cisto al ima dosta krvi koja nemoze iscurit ,pa mi je reka da ako dobijem temp da se javim u rodilište, ma uzas bas me ovo psihički unistilo.nafam se da cu prokrvarit do kraja

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko si sad?

----------


## željkica

Danas 21 dan od poroda

----------


## ana-

Zanimaju me iskustva sa Sv.Duha carski kako sta dolazim dan prije procedura i kako nakon cr ......

----------


## jelena.O

prvo čestitke!! jesu opet blizanci???

uzmi napotrebnije što trebaš, gaće, uloške, vodu, nešto za jest malo to nije neophodno

kad budeš gotova, pazi par dana da se ne smiješ, zna boliti rez, pazi kako sjedaš ( prvo okreni noge, pa se podboći na jastuk, pa sjedni

----------


## ana-

Hvala draga,nisu blizanci bilo bi malo previše  :Smile:  to mi je treći carski znam otprilike,ali svaka bolnica ima svoje zato pitam

----------


## jelena.O

Više manje je to isto, sretno

----------


## martinaP

Nakon koliko vremena se konci resorbiraju?

----------


## jelena.O

ne znam , recimo 6 mjeseci

meni je kirurg rekao za klinca da se može resorbirati do 6 mjeseci, sad mu je dva mjeseca prošlo i još ih ima.On ima jedan šav

----------


## Optimist

Od nocas osjecam da me rez malo boli. Normalno izgleda. Do sad ga nisam pipala, osjetim zadebljanja ispod rubova. Prosla su 4 tjedna. 
Jucer sam bila malo aktivnija i digla sam malo teze (njenu kosaru), a i ona mi je cijeli dan bila na rukama. Da se zabrinem ili je to prolazna reakcija na napor?

----------


## martinaP

Ako nije nista ozbiljno, kroz dan-dva bi trebalo popustiti. Moze zaboliti od napora.  Ako potraje, javi se ipak lijecniku.

----------


## Optimist

Nadam se da ce popustiti, valjda nisam nista zeznula, bol je jaca na desnoj strani ispod reza.

----------


## Optimist

Jesu stezne gace preporucljive ili ne?

----------


## aishwarya

ja sam nosila steznik neko vrijeme, ali to je bilo prije 10 god. znam da su jedni govorili za, drugi protiv. meni je bilo lakše sa steznikom

----------


## Optimist

To me i zbunjuje, za i protiv, ne znam koliko ga je pametno nositi, pogotovo sad kad me rez boli?

----------


## aishwarya

Svakako onda nemoj ako te sad iritira.

----------


## aishwarya

Sad vidim da si dizala košaru od kolica, i ja sam, pa sam se brinula jer me boljelo. Bilo je sve u redu, ali nemoj dizat košaru još neko vrijeme. Barem je moja bila teška i još s bebom unutra

----------


## ana-

Nama je sutra mjesec dana od carskog trečeg,prva tri tjedna sam imala samo smeđi iscjedak i onda je počelo ko da sam m dobila u srijedu imam pregled više neznam jel to ok da je tako.
Ima ko iskustva?!?!

----------


## Maja93

Drage mame mene zanima dali je neka od vas poslje carskog reza nakon dva tjedna imala natecen i tvrd stomak samo povis reza????

----------


## Argente

Teško je reći, dva tjedna je malo. Meni je i nakon 8 godina koža jedno centimetar iznad reza malo povišena i prilično  neosjetljiva na dodir.
Koliko ti je natečen? Je li druge boje? Osjećaš da je samo koža u pitanju ili kao da se ispod nešto kuha?

----------

